# Cornell Chicken on the Santa Maria



## Smokey Lew (Feb 24, 2011)

Finally decided to brake out the SM insert for the Chaney grill. Cut up a couple of chickens yesterday and marinated them for 24 hours using a recipe I had for Cornell Chicken. Fired up the grill, placed the chicken on the rack over the coals, and raised it to where they wouldn't burn.

I mopped the chicken during the cook with some of the marinade that was held in reserve and kept turning the chicken pieces and adjusting the height of the rack until they were done. I have to admit, it was fun drinking beer and tending the fire. Reminded me of the days when I was part of Indian Guides with my son, except I never gave the boy any of my beer. We were part of a renegade tribe of Indian Guides that a bunch of us dads formed that wasn't a part of the official version of the Guides. The real Indian Guides didn't allow the dads to bring beer and schnapps to the camp outs.

Anyway, everything worked out fine on this maiden cook using the SM insert. The chicken came out a bit salty for my taste. Next time I will cut back some on the salt in the marinade. Sorry, no plated pictures. Had to brake down the SM insert and get it back in the shed before my wife got home from work.  











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 24, 2011)

I figured your bride was not around when you use the SM grill   It all looks like it came out well. Did you get a load of red oak?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 24, 2011)

Chicken looked great Lew! A couiple more uses on the SM and your wife will never know it's new! I can't believe it, Lew the Rebel Indian!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 24, 2011)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> I figured your bride was not around when you use the SM grill   It all looks like it came out well. Did you get a load of red oak?


I guess you have me pegged pretty well. :roll: No large pile of red oak yet. We have more rain on the way so I figure I will wait until next week.


----------



## californiagrillin (Feb 24, 2011)

So the Chicken made Chicken huh?   I saw the post and said to myself, He finally told her, I wonder how she took it. Then I opened it and the truth was revealed. Oh Lew, What a tangled web we weave......

The Cornell looked mighty good by the way.


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 24, 2011)

Very very nice Lew.


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 24, 2011)

Great looking chicken!!!!!  Lew the rebel Indian but I guess we know who the Chief is in your tribe.


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks good Lew. I just emailed you wife the link to this post.   
When you got to the wood lot get the smaller chunks. Once I got home I realized I had gotten some pretty big pieces. Also start with a bed of K for your coals. Traditionally you burn the oak down to a bed of coals then add more wood. The bed of coals produces most of the even heat and keeps the added wood on fire. You can save money by using the k then add your red oak to it. I start with a good bed of Mesquite lump then add the oak to get a good fire going.


----------



## Don Cash (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome cook! We love Cornell. The SM cooked them perfectly!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feed back guys. I'll do more with the SM in future posts.


----------



## TimBear (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks really good Lew


----------



## bknox (Mar 2, 2011)

Really tasty looking pile o' bird Lew. I think I figured out what SM is, but what does it stand for?


----------



## Tri Tip (Mar 4, 2011)

bknox said:
			
		

> Really tasty looking pile o' bird Lew. I think I figured out what SM is, but what does it stand for?



Santa Maria (Santa Maria California style bbq/grilling) Cooked on an open pit where the grill grate raises and lowers over a live red oak fire. 

http://www.santamariagrills.com/index.htm

http://lospadrescounty.net/et/smbbq.html


----------

